# Outlook Express auto-forwarding?



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm trying to set up something in OE 6 where I can auto-forward messages my home account receives during the day to my account at work.  I tried fiddling around with the mail rules but I didn't see anything about forwarding messages that are _received at a particular time_ (I only want messages during work hours).  They had other parameters but not that one.  Any ideas?


----------



## spatha (Mar 29, 2005)

Email forwarding is a function of your email provider not OE as far as I know. If you have a webmail access log into it and some where in an options menu should be a forwarding option.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 29, 2005)

You can forward email from Outlook using Message Rules.  The original poster is just looking for how to do that between certain hours.  I am not sure how or if that stipulation can be done, maybe a mail client other than Outlook Express can do it?


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Mar 29, 2005)

*You can...*

You can do it with Outlook or Outlook Express.
Under Tools => Rules Wizard
Just create a rule to forward a copy to your work addie.


----------



## trancejeremy (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't think you can do it by time, though.  At least not in the version of OE I have....


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats why you do just a copy and forward.
That way you can read it at either place.
I have a few set up like that for myself.


----------



## Max (Mar 30, 2005)

Can you POP your home email from work directly?  That is what I do.  I have my work computer checking both my work email and my home email (actually I do the same with my work email from home).  That way I get both accounts at both home and work.  If you set the email client to "save a copy on server" for three days or so (so the weekend doesn't mess you up) then you'll get your email in both places.

If you don't want to get all your email at work, just during work hours, then you can turn on/off send/receive for your home account at work as you choose.

You've probably considered this but I'll mention it just in case.  You could turn on your forward mail rule when you leave the house in the morning, and turn it off when you get home.  Not very elegant, of course, and you might miss some emails on the way home.

Max


----------



## Merkuri (Mar 6, 2010)

Reported.  Spam thread necromancy!


----------

